# Girls were busy today 11-10-2012



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine were out working at 6am in a light drizzle a couple days ago.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine were working at a low rate today, 87 and sunny. Much Goldenrod around but they seem to prefer other plants. Hoping for rain.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine are nowhere to be seen. At 9 pm it is -12 with 16 in snow on the ground and on the hives. Snow is a great insulator. Regards


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know if this is normal behavior or not...I'm new at this, but after a week of rain the clouds parted and the bees started flying out of my log hive. Much activity, lots of pollen coming back in, but not so with the Warre hive. (Could it be because I'm feeding sugar to the Warre?) I don't know what kind of pollen they are bringing back because not much is blooming in the garden.
I shot some video to document the activity. Comments are appreciated.
http://solarbeez.com/2012/11/12/bee-beard-log-hive-shows-much-activity-in-november/


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Impatiens eriosperma
This rare species of impatiens features fluffy bunches of white pollen on the male plants, which is easily visible against the bright pink flowers. This evergreen, perennial plant is native to Madagascar and is grown in the same conditions as other impatiens: warm temperatures and high humidity, plus moist, well-draining soil.

White Chicory
The white chicory is actually an albino form of the blue chicory. This rare flower has white petals and pure white pollen. The common blue chicory, on the other hand, has pale yellow pollen.

Mutations
In some plants, white pollen is a mutation. Some types of petunias show this mutation, and maize (corn) sometimes does as well. The white pollen shows up in place of the normal yellow pollen. In such cases, the white pollen has been shown to be sterile. White pollen has also been found in a few isolated bristlecone and red pine trees.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Solarbeez,
Very cool to see the girls in action on your creative hive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Beeman,
I'm going to look up those plants to see if they grow in my coastal Zone 5...then I'll work on finding and identifying them.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

mmmooretx said:


> Solarbeez,
> Very cool to see the girls in action on your creative hive. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Mike...I looked at some of your previous posts and decided that moving that batch of bees at night from a garbage can located in a narrow space was way above my pay grade. Way to go!


----------

